# Hey up!



## rayrecrok

Hi.

First day in Ireland at Wexford.. Booked on a campsite for tonight @ 30 euros 8O ..

Hope that is a one off, blown the campsite budget in one go. :lol: :lol: :lol: at least the 18 quid dongle works we were all buying.. :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*Site fees*

Some site fees are plain silly. We were asked for over €60 for one night in the camp site car park (site was full) in san remo in 2007. This site now charges €66 a night for a standard pitch in July and August for 2 people. I drove off and stayed in Cannes for €18. That site in France was mainly occupied by Italians !.

What dongle are "we" all using Ray?

TM


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

The 18 quid one? with 15 pounds pre loaded credit, all off e bay a bit back...


----------



## JohnGun

Ray are ye comin up north? If you are, give us a shout


----------



## havingfun

*hey up*

hi,

lucky you being in loverly ireland,we should have been there now,but sons partner died,so we,ve had 3 months trying to be there for him, but maybe in a couple of weeks,..but fancy going on site in ireland,we,ve asked people where we could park and been offered their drive,we were wilding,and the council workers came to cut the grass,asked me to take the washing in......just so it wouldent get dirt on it,never in england.

enjoy,mags


----------



## greywizard

*ireland*

just got back from ireland--27 euro was an average price plus some of them had the cheek to charge extra for showers.
one site we stayed on(caseys camping) was like a prison camp with 3 pages of rules .i asked if they had an escape committe but it did not go down to well they also had a key for each sex for the toilets and a separate card key for the entrance and the pitches were really jammed together.
great country-shame about the weather.
cheers


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We went to New Ross yesterday to see the "Dunbroadie" a replica sailing ship that took the Irish immigrants to the USA and Canada, a very pleasant couple of hours in actual sunshine 8O shook hands with President Kennedy .. Then off on the 180 mile trip across the bottom of Ireland to Ballen skelliggs in bottom right hand corner..

We dived here in Skelliggs on a weeks holiday and it is very much as I can't remember it Doh!.. never mind we have found a very nice car park to add to our list of very nice carp parks dotted around the Uk and beyond, but the nice thing about this car park above the beautiful Irish scenery is there is free Wi Fi on site provided by the friends of the car park..

There are 4 other vans wild camping along with our selfs so we might spend another night here and set off on our journey North tomorrow. all we have to do now is convince the grand kids it would be a good idea to get up!

We will stop somewhere on the left as we head North, any ideas?, until we get to Enniskillin for a spot of fishing then up to Donegall to meet Irish Homer and a couple of days on his drive..

The weather is "Soft" a euphemism for light Irish rain and mist :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## McGeemobile

Hi,
We just got back and like you found great places to stay. It sounds as if you might be heading towards Lough Derg.Portumna has a lovely marina where we stayed with 6 other vans. Nice little town 10 mins walk, and you can get a card for toilet / shower facilities 5 euro for the day if you wanted to use them. Lots of people we met said Terryglass was even nicer.
If you are going up the coast Wesport Quay was a nice spot to stay with a few other vans round.
Enjoy!
Kath


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

We are wild camping at the side of Lough Corrib? miles from anywhere, just us and the midges..

The grand kids are wading in up to the top of their legs fishing, I am waiting for the Shepperd's Pie to get dished up :wink: 

Ray


----------



## jump

*camping Ireland*

Just new to the site. We are on our second year of freedom. Have you ever heard of Safe Nights Ireland" It is €10 to join and no more than €10 to stay somewhere safe as the name suggests. I will look up the name and number.


----------



## jump

*Safe Nights*

You can google Safe Nights Ireland it takes a wee bit of time but always an option in the future


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Hmm after hitting a pothole in Southern Ireland on the way to Northern Ireland we broke the torsion bar on the passenger side of the rear suspension and are now down on the rubber stop.. 
We had got as far up as Enniskillen before I realised what had happened when I parked up at my mates house and the van was a bit lopsided..

So It was us parked up at the side of Lough Erne for a few days fishing while my mate rang round his mates in Northern Ireland to see if it can be fixed there, but alas we could be in the third world as far as fixing the problem, so we have made our way gently down to Dublin and booked on a camp site until Monday morning when we get the ferry back.. The only upside was Kevin Ashurst world champion match angler gave the grandsons some fishing tips when he brought us some groundbait round to the Lough, they were well impressed we moved in angling royalty.

We never made it up to Donegal to Irish Homers for a stay with him for a couple of days, and the little grand son wanted to see the giants Causeway..

Ray..


----------



## erneboy

NI Trucks Mallusk will be able to fix it for you Ray: http://www.ni-trucks.co.uk/

We live not far away and are at home. Plenty of room several for you with your van if there is a wait for parts and a bed for a day or two would not be a problem either. We have an empty granny flat you could use and a spare car or two.

Would hate you to leave thinking we are third world, it's more about knowing who to contact. I am equally sure I can get you sorted in Enniskillen, we have anice lakeside cottage there for a few days if you want it next week, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok

erneboy said:


> NI Trucks Mallusk will be able to fix it for you Ray: http://www.ni-trucks.co.uk/
> 
> We live not far away and are at home. Plenty of room several for you with your van if there is a wait for parts and a bed for a day or two would not be a problem either. We have an empty granny flat you could use and a spare car or two.
> 
> Would hate you to leave thinking we are third world, it's more about knowing who to contact. I am equally sure I can get you sorted in Enniskillen, we have anice lakeside cottage there for a few days if you want it next week, Alan.


Wow that would have helped a lot but we are now down in Dublin, but thanks for the offer..

It seems that Al-Ko chassis are closed on their summer break so would not have been able to get the parts needed, or as I suspect a new axel.. Its a pity I couldnt get on line at the side of the Lough or I would have logged on here and asked.. Never mind..


----------



## erneboy

Sorry not to have met you when you were there Ray. Where were you at the Lough, we have a cottage just before Lusty Beg Island, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I haven't a clue where we were as my mate showed me to the spot, it was where all the concrete platforms go out where they have the big fishing matches..

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
Well we are back from Ireland, we had a lovely time the weather was gorgeous wish you were here...

Apart from.

When we set off the cruise control refused to work, which meant I had to actually drive the thing..

The rear suspension gave up after hitting a bloody great pothole in Southern Ireland, I managed to avoid the pot hole / sunken grate with the front but the back end went down it.. Bang!.. Bugger!.

Then to round it off nicely the day before we were sailing home I had to rush Sandra into A&E and she spent 3 days in Hospital in Dublin.. Bugger again!.. Our Steve had to come over on the ferry and collect the two grand children to take them home with a £400.00 bill for him, then they hit me for amending the booking to a different sailing making the ferry bill over £530.00's.. I could have gone abroad on a package holiday for that.. And as it is the Gall bladder again and she is waiting for the op in September its a perfect get out for the travel insurance so I am wondering should I even bother trying to make a claim... Bugger again. :roll:

So is it it true things come in three's :?: .. I do hope so.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear all that Ray, I hope Sandra gets her op and recovers soon, Alan


----------

